# Wanting to set up Plastisol Transfer Printer



## Inever (Nov 19, 2007)

First of all i would like to say WOW, this is a truly great forum, I have learned a ton so far and everyone seems pretty cool and willing to share their experiences.

To The Quick: I would like to set up my own Plastisol Heat Transfer Printerand would appreciate some input as to best inks and papers to use.

My thought is to use an Epson (Stylus® C88, Color Printer, InkJet) but not sure as too what inks and paper would be compatible.

I currently am running 2 Epson 4800 Hybrids for Chromoblast & Sublimation for short runs and 1 offs but would like to set up a "screen print" option for larger orders. 

Everyones input would be greatly appreciated.

BestRegards,
Lee


----------



## Inever (Nov 19, 2007)

Im not sure I posted this under the appropriate thread - should it be moved elsewhere?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Lee. You can't print plastisol transfers from an inkjet printer. Plastisols are screenprinted.


----------



## garyb (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Lee, you can use your C88 to make transfers for tees. You will need to use the dura brite pigment inks or a cis that uses pigment inks. Then you will need to buy a quality transfer paper such as ironall or jetflex. The quality won't be as good or last as long as a good quality plastisol transfer imo. The inkjet transfer papers are getting better though and you can make a decent quality shirt with your C88 and a good heat press with some practice.


----------



## Inever (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, I don't know what I was thinking (it was late - lol).
I'm just going to continue to use my Epson 4800 hybrids for the light garment 1 off and short run orders and use custom plastisol transfers for dark apparel and larger orders that don't make sense using chromoblast and sublijet.

I am trying to decide who to use for creating custom plastisol transfers; I read several other posts and company/product reviews and think I have it narrowed down to: Versa Trans Custom Transfers - Welcome - Versatranz, Transfer Express www.txpress.com, and First Edition Untitled Document

I definately am open to suggestions.

Best Regards,

Lee


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Gotcha.  I can recommend First Edition and F&M Expressions. Can't vouch for any others because I haven't used them.


----------

